# Stop the madness!



## TheRootOfAllEvil (Mar 21, 2011)

How bad does a forum topic need to be that one would sign up to a site just to post an opinion. Frugality? Seriously. 
This is not something to be proud of. Its monetary anorexia. What is the point of living if you constantly debating whether or not to spend money on something.

There is not one reasonable thread written here. I'm not trying to be ignorant, I'm just right. Be frugal, don't experience life, the more for me and since demand is low, I'll do it on the cheap.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Blatant trolling.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

I thought new members were placed on moderated status for the first few posts? If not, perhaps that should be considered to avoid the kind of trolling that has increased by new members lately.


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

I guess God was overcome by a fit of 'frugality' when he doled out brain cells to this guy.


----------



## Dana (Nov 17, 2009)

steve41 said:


> i guess god was overcome by a fit of 'frugality' when he doled out brain cells to this guy.


lol!!!


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

the-royal-mail said:


> I thought new members were placed on moderated status for the first few posts? If not, perhaps that should be considered to avoid the kind of trolling that has increased by new members lately.


Yes, new member posts are placed in moderation until either me or FT approves their posting. We do our best but still an occasional troll manages to slip in.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

This one was my bad.  Still, an interesting topic between those who live for the now, and those who live for the future. Although my internet handle doesn't suggest it, I'm all about the happy medium.


----------



## LondonHomes (Dec 29, 2010)

Perhaps the OP didn't have the $0.02 needed to post in another section?


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

I strongly encourage spendthriftiness - in others, such as the poster here.
It stimulates the economy and ensures that companies that I own are able to pay nice, increasing dividends.

I encourage the poster to continue spending his money with wanton abandon and let the frugal folks like us incessantly discuss cheap cell phone plans, trading fees, coupon sources, etc.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

HaroldCrump said:


> I encourage the poster to continue spending his money with wanton abandon and let the frugal folks like us incessantly discuss cheap cell phone plans, trading fees, coupon sources, etc.


LOL!

P.S. Harold, any thoughts on my new thread in the General Finance section? Your opinion on the question of young couple moving in together would be valued!


----------



## slacker (Mar 8, 2010)

Ideally, I'd want my account balance to be $0.00 on the day I die. (can't take it to the grave and all)


----------



## Rico (Jan 27, 2011)

All trolling aside (never though I'd use that phrase, lol),

Being frugal doesn't always mean not spending. I spend lots of money on fun things - but I try to use coupons, look for sales, or get a deal. This frees up even more money to spend on other things (or to invest, of course!). 

Here's a good example with an item I bought (in fact, the show South Park made fun of this very item as it represented the epitome of excessive and unnecessary spending). 

The Margaritaville Frozen Concoction Maker: shaves the ice and mixes everything for you to make the perfect drink every time. I love this thing and I've had many a party where it's been used. Now my cousin bought one in the States for about $300 USD (before the exchange rate was so kind). I really liked it and started watching prices/availability. One Spring, I saw them in Costco for $250 - but there was also a $50 off in-store coupon for a limited time. It came with a free carrying bag and some extra goodies (it also had a nicer design according to my cousin, haha - he was very jealous that his didn't come with a bag).

So, I spent my money on something fairly frivolous but I saved over $100 doing so (which meant money for the Jose Cuervo, mixes, ice, new glasses, straws, and taxi rides).

I don't think being frugal means living in a hut in the woods with no electricity - to me it means getting the most out of those hard-earned dollars when you do spend.


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

Doesn't frugality define the capitalist system? Competition is the essence of our western business model, surely. Manufacturers and retailers appeal to our frugality as they compete for our business. We tried wage and price controls in the past. It was found wanting.


----------



## Doug Out West (Apr 25, 2010)

Rico said:


> ....The Margaritaville Frozen Concoction Maker: shaves the ice and mixes everything for you to make the perfect drink every time.


I quickly read that and thought ... Randy??? Randy Marsh ? you have a son Stan


then on second reading you mentioned South Park


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

It doesn't take a genius to figure out that you can't buy everything.

Therefore it follows that for most people, myself included when we are accused of "being cheap" what this actually means is that we are saving money or not spending on stuff that we do not value in favor of spending money on stuff that we do value. 

So my friend thinks I am cheap because I do not lease a new car. 

I think she is cheap because she doesn't buy herself some nice warrants. 

To each his or her own...


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

TheRootOfAllEvil said:


> How bad does a forum topic need to be that one would sign up to a site just to post an opinion. Frugality? Seriously.
> This is not something to be proud of. Its monetary anorexia. What is the point of living if you constantly debating whether or not to spend money on something.
> 
> There is not one reasonable thread written here. I'm not trying to be ignorant, I'm just right. Be frugal, don't experience life, the more for me and since demand is low, I'll do it on the cheap.


I'll feed the troll.

First, I don't understand the monetary anorexia term. Isn't anorexia a condition that causes one to live an unhealthy life due to fear of gaining weight? How exactly does that term relate to frugality? Did you mean it causes an unhealthy lifestyle, or perhaps frugality causes anxiety? In either scenario, that would be wrong since numerous studies have shown people who are frugal and save money live with significantly less fear and stress compared to those who don't.

As for the point of debating whether to spend money or not, it's much healthier to do so than be forced into a situation where you have no options and either must spend money or cannot afford to spend money.

As for living the life, lots of frugal people live the life, especially people who are able to retire early. But I don't understand why you'd think demand is low. The majority of people are already living it up. There is over $78 billion in outstanding credit card debt in Canada. The average family debt in Canada has hit $100,000. Savings rates have dropped from 13% in 1990 to 4.2% in 2010. The debt to income ratio is now 150%.

Ultimately, if you think it's all stupid, that's fine. Just don't make ridiculous arguments that make no sense. If you're going to troll, at least be somewhat coherent. Thanks.


----------



## Larry6417 (Jan 27, 2010)

steve41 said:


> Doesn't frugality define the capitalist system? Competition is the essence of our western business model, surely. Manufacturers and retailers appeal to our frugality as they compete for our business. We tried wage and price controls in the past. It was found wanting.


Huh? Frugality defines capitalism? Self-interest, the profit motive, private ownership, and creative destruction define capitalism. At least textbook capitalism, not the cartoonish, crony capitalism practiced in many countries.


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

slacker said:


> Ideally, I'd want my account balance to be $0.00 on the day I die. (can't take it to the grave and all)


I once read of a woman who put it this way: "I plan to spend my last dollar as I draw my last breath." I guess it makes sense if you can arrange it that way, but it's not easy to arrange!


----------



## Rico (Jan 27, 2011)

Karen said:


> I once read of a woman who put it this way: "I plan to spend my last dollar as I draw my last breath." I guess it makes sense if you can arrange it that way, but it's not easy to arrange!


Maybe a line in one's will that says "please blow account balance on my funeral, thanks"


----------



## slacker (Mar 8, 2010)

Rico said:


> Maybe a line in one's will that says "please blow account balance on my funeral, thanks"


I think a party (open bar) would be a good way to go. I'd miss the party, but my friends and family will have a good time anyway.


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

Berubeland said:


> Therefore it follows that for most people, myself included when we are accused of "being cheap" what this actually means is that we are saving money or not spending on stuff that we do not value in favor of spending money on stuff that we do value.


I think this sentence sums up the single most important piece of wisdom in finance. Most people go astray because they don't consciously ask themselves what they value, so they by default buy a lot of stuff they don't value, and then wonder why they are poor.

I know what I value so well, that I retired at 40. My "not living" allows my wife and I to kick start some college funds this year for a few youth who did not have the best opportunities, but are showing merit. I have to think that seeing a young woman graduate university in a few years is likely to be of more "value" to me than the restaurant meals and records the NPV 30 years ago of the donation would have otherwise purchased. The NPV would be something like 50 LPs, or maybe 25 dinners out for two at a WAG. Plus most of those LPs I might have wanted way back then, I now own on CD anyhow, purchased at a lower price with higher fidelity.

hboy43


----------

